# Home, 4.46ac, Commercial sized Aquaponics Farm for Sale



## aquafieldsfarm (Jun 23, 2016)

We are selling our updated 3/2 home, 4.46 acres, and commercial sized greenhouse with fully functioning, mature Aquaponics system. We are centrally located in the Foothills of Western NC. The following links to the real estate listing and a video that was made can provide additional information as well as the realtor contact information. 

For the self-sufficient buyer interested in growing their own chemical-free produce or starting a small business growing produce for Farmers Markets, CSA's, and local restaurants. Along with the Aquaponics system the property includes the following edible landscaping: pecan, pear, sweet cherry, sour cherry, muscadine and scuppernong grapes, chestnut, and crabapple.

https://youtu.be/rFclhwAmcJ4

http://www.zillow.com/homedetails/2560-Chesnee-Rd-Columbus-NC-28722/107056559_zpid/?view=public


----------



## TedH71 (Jan 19, 2003)

Nice!


----------

